# Topics > 5G >  5g efforts, MediaTek, Inc., Hsinchu, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - MediaTek, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"5G NR"
A New Era for Enhanced Mobile Broadband
White paper

----------


## Airicist

MediaTek 5G Smart Link

Published on Apr 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

MediaTek’s 5G collaboration with Anritsu, Keysight, Rohde & Schwarz

Published on Mar 12, 2019




> MediaTek and Rohde & Schwarz’s collaborate to Advance mmWave Measurement Technology for 5G.
> 
> Anritsu’s MT8000A 5G Tester contributes to verify the Advanced Technologies of MediaTek’s 5G Modem. MediaTek & Keysight Technologies demonstrate the 5G NR Data Call using Helio M70 Multi-Mode Modem with Integrated Baseband.

----------

